# xp won't restore



## theletch1 (Mar 24, 2004)

I've been having weird problems with my machine and tried a system restore.  I was only given 3 restore dates to choose from and after trying each one I recieved the message that restore was incomplete.  No changes were made to my machine.  The initial problems were failure to start MSN (yet AOL works fine), can't find server at my bank when I try to check my checking account and MSN messenger won't log on.  Any ideas?  Did McAffee and got no hits for viruses.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 24, 2004)

have you updated McAffee recently?


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 24, 2004)

If you have a firewall running
Have you tried disabling it to see if you can get on.
Maybe there is a setting there which is keeping you from logging on to MSN.

Also have you checked for spyware.
There is a free program you can down load from download.com
called Ad-Aware. 

That might solve your problem

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				theletch1 said:
			
		

> I've been having weird problems with my machine and tried a system restore.  I was only given 3 restore dates to choose from and after trying each one I recieved the message that restore was incomplete.  No changes were made to my machine.  The initial problems were failure to start MSN (yet AOL works fine), can't find server at my bank when I try to check my checking account and MSN messenger won't log on.  Any ideas?  Did McAffee and got no hits for viruses.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 24, 2004)

The McAffee update is less than 2 days old and disabling the firewall hasn't made any difference for the log on process.  I've checked for spyware, worms, viruses and such.  I have only found synport scans that shouldn't be there as possible problems to this point.


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 25, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> The initial problems were failure to start MSN (yet AOL works fine), can't find server at my bank when I try to check my checking account and MSN messenger won't log on.




Can't find server?  Can you be more specific?  Did you use Internet Explorer and get the "Page cannot be displayed" message?
Or how exactly did you arrive at that message?


----------



## 8253 (Apr 2, 2004)

i had about the same problem a while back.  i ended up having to send the computer back to the factory to have the hard drive reimaged.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2004)

8253 said:
			
		

> i had about the same problem a while back.  i ended up having to send the computer back to the factory to have the hard drive reimaged.


I wound up re-installing windows and everything seems to be working well for now.


----------

